# 18 Months to Retirement and Beyond



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 16, 2021)

I will retire in December 2022; I turn 65 in that month. 

I want to make a plan, not just financially, but also for personal growth and goals to be ready for this change.

(And it *will* be a change...  I love what I do (RN) and have a hard time imagining not nursing)

Some things on my 'to do' list over the coming months...
Plan for travel--I want to go places where I can see live ballet, orchestra, theater, art
But
Also plan for staying at times in my 'base camp' in South Georgia.  The area has changed a lot since I raised my kids there; the pandemic has closed or hindered a lot of businesses and activities; people I knew 3 years ago (before I started travel nursing) have moved, passed away or their life has gone in another direction.  So I want to take the time (each month I have five days off in a row I can spend there) to reconnect with folks I know that are still there, find out what is again available (like Community Chorus or Community Theater; does the public library still have a reading group?, etc.) and become involved again with my home church

This is probably the most challenging aspect for me, the social aspect.  

I am good at work, I flourish in a productive atmosphere that challenges my intellect and creativity.

But in a social situation I'm about as comfortable as a cow on concrete.  Not good at reading social "cues" and tend to shrink from situations where I have to put myself forward and meet new people, especially if everyone is standing around in already-established circles of conversation--body language seems to say, "We're fully involved here, no room for a new person"

So I'm setting myself some challenges/goals:
         >>Learn something new every month 
         >>Be thankful for something specific every day
         >>Give myself a daily "high-five"; compliment myself on something I've accomplished or at which I've succeeded 

Lastly:  Do Something I Fear at least once a week.  Starting this diary checks off that box  

Will you help me be accountable?  Look forward to sharing the journey with y'all.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 16, 2021)

Good for you!  Here's to much success...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2021)

What is your specialty area in nursing?  

Best of luck to you upon your retirement.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> What is your specialty area in nursing?
> 
> Best of luck to you upon your retirement.


Hospice nurse


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2021)

I wish you every success with your plan .. exciting times ahead for you!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2021)

With your ideas, you'll have a great retirement!

Hospice nurse? You deserve it, as all angels do.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 16, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> With your ideas, you'll have a great retirement!
> 
> Hospice nurse? You deserve it, as all angels do.


Aw that’s sweet of you, @RadishRose   it’s rewarding work


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2021)

That sounds so good!  Don't forget to add daily prayer to your plan.   He will go before you, preparing the way.  He will place people in your path who will help you and bless you.  He will guide and direct your path.  Most of all he will prepare you for these beginning stages of your retired life, as you work & wait.   We will be cheering for you!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 16, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> That sounds so good!  Don't forget to add daily prayer to your plan.   He will go before you, preparing the way.  He will place people in your path who will help you and bless you.  He will guide and direct your path.  Most of all he will prepare you for these beginning stages of your retired life, as you work & wait.   We will be cheering for you!


Thank you, @Meanderer!  Yes, prayer is step #1 and I am believing Him to guide me.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 16, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hospice nurse



You all should be canonized...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 16, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> You all should be canonized...


O my goodness.  . I promise we’re just as human as anyone.  But thank you for your kind words.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I will retire in December 2022; I turn 65 in that month.
> 
> I want to make a plan, not just financially, but also for personal growth and goals to be ready for this change.
> 
> ...


God I love your honesty and some of the similarities we share. Good luck with all that.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 16, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Will you help me be accountable?


The fun thing about retirement, is.... you no longer *have* to be accountable.

But, yeah, the new adventure will be fun
Doing whatever you want to do, whenever you want to do it.....aaaaall the time

aaaaaaaand, now, you can live in the moment, less things pressing


I put some words to a pic I took at the cabin

And I* live* by them


----------



## Jules (Jun 16, 2021)

Wishing you well.  

It takes a special person to be a hospice nurse.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Best of luck and enjoy your well-earned retirement. I'm sure it will be a rewarding experience for you. *


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 18, 2021)

Time off from work and not having to wear a mask as often... I am making a conscious effort to smile at people and make a cheerful, light comment.  

I live in my own head too much, I know.  Or I speak so timidly and quietly, the person doesn't hear me.  I'm trying to be more open and friendly.



Oh, an it's nice to wear lipstick again!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 22, 2021)

I stepped out of my comfort zone today, and introduced myself to a lady after daily Mass.  Turns out she is a retired nurse/midwife— boy I’ll bet she has some stories to tell!   I feel good that I put myself out there and it was successful


----------



## Llynn (Jun 22, 2021)

Don't plan so much that you don't leave room for serendipity. Since I retired I've had the most fun following where chance and whimsy lead me.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 22, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I stepped out of my comfort zone today, and introduced myself to a lady after daily Mass.



Mazel tov - good for you.

Coincidently, I was just talking to an old friend, a lapsed Catholic, who's just returning to the fold.  He was feeling encouraged that he was starting to put himself out there with a bible study his parish holds on Wednesdays..

I suggested maybe finding another group, where threads of commonality are already a given. Ken enjoys dabbling in woodworking.  He says that this afternoon he's going to go a'goolong to see what he can find.

Maybe next time, if you stop to chat after Mass, suggest meeting for coffee...


----------



## Llynn (Jun 22, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Time off from work and not having to wear a mask as often... I am making a conscious effort to smile at people and make a cheerful, light comment.
> 
> I live in my own head too much, I know.  Or I speak so timidly and quietly, the person doesn't hear me.  I'm trying to be more open and friendly.
> 
> ...


I sincerely respect nurses and the personal discipline the profession requires but now, from what you are saying,  it sounds like it is time for you to leave the cocoon and let the butterfly out. Grab life by the ears and have a ball.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 28, 2021)

I've been noticing something over the last couple weeks...

I am suspicious of feeling happy

As things come together both personally and planning for retirement, I'm trying to keep a positive attitude, but I find myself thinking, "Things are going too well.  The other shoe is going to drop.  I'm due for something unpleasant to happen."  

(That probably sounds crazy, I know)

Guess it's safe to say that I've lived most of my life as a anxious perfectionist.  Over-thinking; over-analyzing.  Fearing failure; fearing success.

Even as I have the opportunity to live more freely, and am trying to "learn the rhythms of grace," it's really hard to break out of those old patterns.

I won't ever get it completely right, but God gives me grace and I will keep giving myself grace as well, allow myself to fail--allow myself to succeed!  

Thank you for allowing me to be open and honest here.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 28, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I've been noticing something over the last couple weeks...
> 
> I am suspicious of feeling happy
> 
> ...


I think you are due for something even better to happen.  You are a gift!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 28, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I think you are due for something even better to happen.  You are a gift!


Aw, thank you, @JonDouglas


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 2, 2021)

My "high-five" to myself from yesterday 

(A little background... I tend to be polite and accommodating to a fault)

I was going to our town's public library and had made a right turn into the (one way) narrow parking lot.  There was a lady who was doing an awkward three point turn to use the entrance as an exit.  

My past pattern would probably have been to back up and let her out.  But I decided not to back down.  No need for yelling, rude gestures or "blessing her out."  I sat still.  

She finally maneuvered her vehicle to the right so I could go through.  

And I didn't waste emotional and mental energy wondering what she thought of me.

A small step in the right direction....


----------



## Pecos (Jul 2, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I've been noticing something over the last couple weeks...
> 
> I am suspicious of feeling happy
> 
> ...


Please learn to be kinder to yourself. You deserve it.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 2, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I stepped out of my comfort zone today, and introduced myself to a lady after daily Mass.  Turns out she is a retired nurse/midwife— boy I’ll bet she has some stories to tell!   I feel good that I put myself out there and it was successful


The two of you should get together and write about your stories.  What a book that would be!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 2, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> As things come together both personally and planning for retirement, I'm trying to keep a positive attitude, but I find myself thinking, _"Things are going too well._* The other shoe is going to drop. I'm due for something unpleasant to happen."*


I've been retired for over six years now

That *'other shoe' *remains light as a feather

I no longer care where it goes

Heh....retirement

It's what slippers are all about

.....and who cares if they drop or not

You'll get the hang of it, CS

Enjoy


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 3, 2021)

terry123 said:


> The two of you should get together and write about your stories.  What a book that would be!


Indeed, it would be some book, @terry123!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 3, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Please learn to be kinder to yourself. You deserve it.


Thanks, @Pecos   I'm-a getting the hang of it, lol


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 6, 2021)

Today's "high-five" to myself...

Saw my massage therapist last week and r/t some acute issues, she recommended seeing me again in five days (that would be today).  She told me she had an MD appt in another town in the AM but that once she got home she would call me and I could come over for my follow up visit.

Fast-forward to today...  it was past two PM.  Did she forget?  Would I be 'pushy' for calling?  

I waited til 3pm, then called.  I didn't allow myself to get tied up mentally and emotionally in knots, I just politely/assertively asked if the appt was still an option for today.  Result, I will have the appt shortly.

Proud of myself =)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 17, 2021)

*The Perils and Pleasures of Being More Outgoing*

Wow, it's been an interesting week.  

Case one:  approached by a homeless person in the grocery store parking lot-- previously this caused me to have mild panic, to give a curt response in answer for money, to (I'm sure) have a disapproving/stern look on my face before I turned away.  (Lots of baggage/reasons behind this, too much to go to into here)

But I had decided to try a strategy...  keeping a calm, compassionate look on my face, I offered to buy water/food and bring it out to him.  He agreed.  Delivering the food, I (hope) I kept a pleasant look on my face; he was a bit, um, aromatic...  politely refrained from engaging in nonsensical conversation and went on my way.

Felt pretty good about that.  (A tiny step forward; I'm pretty sure I would still be freaked out by masses of panhandlers, like they have in some large cities, walking right out into traffic to knock on your window... oy oy oy)

Anyway, Case two:

Was in a fast food place yesterday evening getting some supper.  The lady ordering after me came and stood next to me while we waited for our food.  I smiled and said, "How're you doing today?"

I was unprepared for the full-on diatribe answer about what a rotten year it had been, how the economy was tanking, how the people in Washington was totally messing everything up...  I think my face betrayed me because she said, "You probably don't agree."  Well, shucks, I was just asking a simple question!  lol  

Lesson learned:  expect the unexpected when you open yourself up to people but it's still good to be kind and polite.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 18, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> *The Perils and Pleasures of Being More Outgoing*
> 
> Wow, it's been an interesting week.
> 
> ...


Having been somewhat of a semi-nerd, self-sufficient and more private person; I learned that opening yourself up can result in discomfort and, sometimes, even ridicule.  With time and practice, however,  whatever slings and arrows you might feel coming your way will diminish, if not mostly disappear.  I've also come to understand that "opening up" can make others feel uncomfortable so you may make judgements as to "when and how much".   Knowing that I will probably never perfect that practice, I no longer worry about it and just take things as the come and go.  In any event, kudos to you for the direction you're going.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 18, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Having been somewhat of a semi-nerd, self-sufficient and more private person; I learned that opening yourself up can result in discomfort and, sometimes, even ridicule.  With time and practice, however,  whatever slings and arrows you might feel coming your way will diminish, if not mostly disappear.  I've also come to understand that "opening up" can make others feel uncomfortable so you may make judgements as to "when and how much".   Knowing that I will probably never perfect that practice, I no longer worry about it and just take things as the come and go.  In any event, kudos to you for the direction you're going.


Good words of wisdom, @JonDouglas


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 18, 2021)

Much success for you on your journey!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 18, 2021)

flowerchild said:


> Much success for you on your journey!!View attachment 174352View attachment 174353


Thank you, @flowerchild


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 2, 2021)

*I'm ruck in a stut*

I mean, I'm stuck in a rut, lol.  That is seriously how strained my brain is after two weeks of pretty much off-the-chain busyness at work.  

I've got three days off and I'm thinking about what to do/how to relax, give myself a break

Optimally, I'd love to drive to another city about 2 h away, stay in a nice hotel a night or two...  stroll through a museum, find a treasure in a used book store, savor a iced latte while people watching from cafe seating.    Get a facial.    

I don't know if I can bring it all together (or even part of it) over the next three days, but I'm going to aim for some off-time activities that will enrich me, re-energize me and give the two poor brain cells I have left a chance to recover.

I'll let you know how it goes....


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2021)

Enjoy your mini vacation.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 4, 2021)

*F/u to mini-vacation*

Enjoyed a day-and-a-half here in Warner Robins, GA.  No art museum (unless I drove to Macon) but did get a facial (ah, bliss), found a good book store and bought two books.  My idea of excitement--yes, seriously. =P

Also enjoyed Dal (Tadka?  I think--yellow lentils) at a local Indian restaurant and found a fun coffee shop.

Fortunately there was a supermarket right across the street from the hotel, so I picked up a lot of my meals/snacks there and saved a bunch.  Also brought along an insulated bag so the restaurant leftovers currently in the room's mini-fridge will survive the trip back to Americus (<2 h) and make delicious additional meals at home =)

I took advantage of the lovely (non-humid) weather and sat outside under a palm tree, reading a book.  

I return to work Friday refreshed.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 4, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I will retire in December 2022; I turn 65 in that month.
> 
> I want to make a plan, not just financially, but also for personal growth and goals to be ready for this change.
> 
> ...


Also, to add to your list, give yourself a BIG HUG everyday - you deserve it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 19, 2021)

*Continuing to plan for retirement...  which plan remains to be seen*

I was looking forward to my six days off in my hometown next weekend, being able to celebrate a special anniversary at my home church and see friends after almost two months.

But with the COVID #s up, think I'll have to go with plan B (or maybe even C).

Maybe I will concentrate on practicing photography.  Some days I can find interesting things to photograph and then other days, it's like nothing comes together.  But the main thing is I'm getting out of the house, using my brain and my creativity.

Dancing--I'm due to learn a new dance; I have fun doing free-style to music I love but the process of learning something new is good and healthful.

Taking time to spend in a peaceful (shady) spot, meditating on the goodness of God and being grateful for His Presence during the journey.

Cooking:  trying new, healthful recipes or even treating myself to something special.... I'm thinking tea and scones =D   I enjoy watching some of the cooking shows that feature recipes from different countries but I do have to laugh at the idea that the host (who lives in a large city and has access to international markets) assumes everyone can purchase the unique ingredients needed.  Bitter gourd?  Paneer cheese?  Cassava?  Shoot, up til about 20 years ago, we were doing good to get *tortillas* here!  lol  

My journey toward retirement may not look exactly how I envisioned it, but I'm flexible and will make lemonade (or maybe a Tom Collins) out of those lemons and keep moving forward


----------



## Jules (Aug 19, 2021)

Flexibility is good, at any stage in life.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 9, 2021)

We're finally arriving at my favorite time of year.... autumn (well, in the south, "cooler").  I am enjoying sitting on the screened-in back porch with fairy lights, sipping a glass of chardonnay, and listening to the birds chirping being replaced by crickets.  The air is soft and cooler.  It's such a pleasure.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 14, 2021)

*Thoughts From October*

So I continue to try to keep the Big (retirement) Picture in mind even as I navigate the daily-ness of work, family and expenses going through the roof.

One thing I’ve noticed…. Being an introvert and trying to connect with people on my time off tends to be a catch-22.   By that I mean by the end of the work day I have had all the contact with humans I can deal with and must retreat to my books and music at home to get my feathers smoothed out and find my center again.  But then when I feel lonely and would just like a short chat over coffee/glass of wine, I don’t have the foundation of already-established friendships I can call on to fill that.  

I don’t mean to make it sound like friendships are all about me and my needs

I need to be in the lookout for folks I can connect with. I’m going to the library this AM… I’ll ask if they have a reading group…. That’s something I enjoy, the give and take of a discussion on books.

anyway, a good day to all


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)

Wishing you a peaceful and tranquil day, @CinnamonSugar.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Wishing you a peaceful and tranquil day, @CinnamonSugar.


It’s been pretty good so far, @PamfromTx   thanks for thinking of me.  Hope your day is going well too


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 28, 2021)

Whoo-boy.  What a weekend...  The MD's decided Thanksgiving was the weekend to discharge a bunch of patients and refer them for hospice.  Which is fine in the long run but it is rather exhausting when it all happens in just a few days.

Honestly, I'm just not sure I can last out a whole 'nother year (yes, it literally has changed from 18 months to retirement to 12 months).  I have to do some serious thinking.  I'm not a quitter but there's a point where you say, "Enough"


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2021)

A little advice from someone who retired in June 2020 due to Covid.  Starts finding other interests now.  (Sounds like you have a great list.)  Don't define yourself by your work.  I knew I would be retiring in the near future, so I started reflecting more on who I was outside of work.  (Provider, husband, friend, son, uncle, etc.)  Every day I thought about the things that made me happy in my personal life.  This made it much easier to transition.

Like you, my goal was to become a better version of myself since I had the time, and I've kept that up by reading self-help books.  I also find that exercising, for me personally, makes me feel better.  At my gym, it is also nice to be around other people, even if I don't talk to them.

I was all about volunteering, but due to Covid their were no opportunities.  Now I volunteer at our local arboretum, but I've actually found that I've become very selfish about my time and enjoy having absolutely no commitments.  I felt guilty for the first few months, always thinking I needed to be doing something productive, but I eventually realized that these truly are my "golden years" and I need to enjoy them MY way.

Lastly, I'm not by nature a social person, but I have found myself talking to strangers and getting to know them.  I am interested in what makes other people tick.  I started talking to a lady outside the grocery store when she was loading her groceries into the back of a Miata convertible.  I just said, "wow, those trunks are deceptive in how much they will hold.  I used to have a Miata."  We ended up chatting for 10 minutes.  She asked me about my career, we exchanged names and we waved to each other as we drove off.  

My friends all told me I would be less stressed and would live longer.  I think they were right.  

And BTW, my mother was recently in hospice and her caregivers were saints.  It is by no means an easy job, and it takes a really special person to do it correctly.  You are clearly special!  I know you will be just fine in retirement.  Here's to much success!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Whoo-boy.  What a weekend...  The MD's decided Thanksgiving was the weekend to discharge a bunch of patients and refer them for hospice.  Which is fine in the long run but it is rather exhausting when it all happens in just a few days.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just not sure I can last out a whole 'nother year (yes, it literally has changed from 18 months to retirement to 12 months).  I have to do some serious thinking.  I'm not a quitter but there's a point where you say, "Enough"


the thing is , you're job is not just physically exhausting but seriously mentally exhausting too....

When I took retirement, I hadn't had any plans to do it the year I did, but I had been given more and more work to do without any help... and I much as I tried to do everything it was just impossible and it was making me ill .. so ultimately I felt I had no other choice, and took retirement at 62 long before I had , had any plans to do so ...


----------



## old medic (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm pushing thru my last few shifts... 15 more to go, ending almost 36 years as a Paramedic at the same service. No way I could do 7 more years.
I'm very familiar with Hospice professionally and personally and commend you on your job. Seems big holidays always spurn an increase in our Hospice transports. It is common that in our line of work it becomes a large part of your identity. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2021)

old medic said:


> I'm pushing thru my last few shifts... 15 more to go, ending almost 36 years as a Paramedic at the same service. No way I could do 7 more years.
> I'm very familiar with Hospice professionally and personally and commend you on your job. Seems big holidays always spurn an increase in our Hospice transports. It is common that in our line of work it becomes a large part of your identity. Wishing you the best of luck.


Thank you, @Old medic…. Helps to know I’m no imagining The whole thing lol


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> the thing is , you're job is not just physically exhausting but seriously mentally exhausting too....
> 
> When I tookretirement, I hadn't had any plans to do it the year I did, but I had been given more and more work to do without any help... and I much as I tried to do everything it was just impossible and it was making me ill .. so ultimately I felt I had no other choice, and took retirement at 62 long before I had , had any plans to do so ...


Thank you, @hollydolly    I am seriously weighing my options.  I’ll keep y’all posted.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2021)

This was on a friend’s Facebook page and after this weekend I need it….  Maybe embroidered on a pillow or something.   It’s too long y go if a tattoo haha


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 19, 2021)

So...  this thread should be renamed, it's now *12 Months to Retirement  *

Bumping up against new challenges that I'm trying to tackle while there's lots of time....

Such as-- Social Security will be the lowest tier of payment + whatever my retirement plan comes up with (yes, I will be in contact with my financial planner to get the exact figures, just after the holidays)  And I'm figuring that I'll be bringing in 1/4-1/3 of what I make a month now.  So it seems logical to start living on that and get comfortable with it.   My house is paid for and I have no debt

There will also be challenges on a family level...  My two middle sons have been living in my home while I work out of town/state and keeping the place up.  The things is, one of them has Asperger-like issues and so change is very difficult for him.  And he's gotten comfortable in his own routine and way of doing things here.  Some of that is ok but some is going to have to change... so I'm starting to discuss with him what I need when I move back and how we can respect each other's needs and I can still be comfortable.  

Hope y'all have a lovely rest-of-the-weekend


----------



## Jules (Dec 19, 2021)

There sure is lots of planning necessary to retire.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 19, 2021)

old medic said:


> I'm pushing thru my last few shifts... 15 more to go, ending almost 36 years as a Paramedic at the same service. No way I could do 7 more years.
> I'm very familiar with Hospice professionally and personally and commend you on your job. Seems big holidays always spurn an increase in our Hospice transports. It is common that in our line of work it becomes a large part of your identity. Wishing you the best of luck.


My wife retired from the ambulance service aged 62, she was more than happy to work on but she urgently needed a knee replacement, and her surgeon advised retirement. The ambulance service also said that such surgery wouldn't be conducive to her continuing, so she retired and as a retirement present, I had a bespoke workshop built in the garden, where she indulges me with hand made bespoke shirts, vests/waistcoats and trousers. She couldn't be happier.



CinnamonSugar said:


> I will retire in December 2022; I turn 65 in that month.
> 
> I want to make a plan, not just financially, but also for personal growth and goals to be ready for this change.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful photograph, compliments to you. You are from South Georgia, whilst I'n not familiar with all of South Georgia, a schoolfriend of mine married a surgeon and they resided in Savannah. We spent many a happy time in their company. How we loved Savannah.


----------



## old medic (Dec 20, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> , I had a bespoke workshop built in the garden, where she indulges me with hand made bespoke shirts, vests/waistcoats and trousers. She couldn't be happier.


Very Nice


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 3, 2022)

Just some thoughts...  I see a lot of YouTube videos on "Slow Living"

Not sure I take to that 24/7.  (Of course, as with most things per YouTube, for every six people that post videos, there are seven opinions about what the topic really means...)

I think my current life and level of activity can be best compared to a (vinyl) record player.  As I approach retirement, I'd like to change the speed from 78 RPMs (most work days) and 16 RPM  (days off) to 33 1/3 RPMs most days with maybe a few 45RPMs days to keep it interesting. =-P


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 9, 2022)

Well, I've done it.  I made an appt. with a house cleaning service for a consult...

My home-base house (the one I own), is going to need an intervention over the next few months for it to be ready for me to move back in.  Not that I'm a hoarder or anything; and my sons who are staying there keep it up pretty well for single guys.

But things have accumulated or what was tidied away has somehow (I'll blame the cats) gotten spread around, like the remaining yarn from a knitting project, all over the floor in my bedroom.  

And since I only get home once a month at most, it's just too daunting to try to tackle in the little time I'm there.  

Plus, DUST has built up and I'm really (truly) allergic to the stuff.  I use a high grade mask while I'm dusting and nasal spray afterwards but it still just attacks my sinuses.  

So!  Call The Midwif...  oh, I mean Call the Professional Cleaning People!   

I'm thinking I need to declutter and go through and toss stuff I don't use but I need someone to first dust it off!
I need someone to help me clean the baseboards, especially in hard-to-reach places like behind the toilet
I need an objective person to help me rethink my walk-in closet which my Then-Husband did up in the California closet style (with lots of shelves and short rods, not one rod along the whole length).  But all those shelves just Gather Dust and I need someone to help me reduce # of shelves.

I need to get the place back to a manageable level where I can maintain it.  Not looking forward to the process but it will be worth it in the end =)


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 23, 2022)

Yesterday was a retirement "trial run"...  

High up on my hopes for retirement is to be able to attend live music/ballet/theater on a regular basis.  An opportunity fell into my lap last week when I purchased tickets to a performance of the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields and Joshua Bell, held in Columbus GA, which is less than 1.5 hours from my house.

*(Much gushing about classical music now--if it's not your thing, skip a couple paragraphs =P)*

The performance was absolutely *wonderful*--the Bach violin concerto was sublime; the Dvorak concerto came from a completely different place and was (for me, at least), the stand-out performance of the evening.  Joshua's solos were Heart Stopping.  He is so talented.

And the level of virtuosity of the whole orchestra was incredible... to be able to play without a conductor, have technique (one example--delicate notes with bow barely touching strings to full-on fortissimo) while keeping musicality,  making it all look effortless.  For me, one of the pleasures of a live performance is--along with the audio adrenaline of a great piece-- being able to see the movement of the bows, the fingering, the way the musicians' bodies respond to the music.  It adds a tactile dimension over just hearing a piece on a CD.

*(Ok, back to retirement discussion)*

I was so pumped after the performance I think I could have just left the car in the parking garage and *flown* home.  

But then came the morning....

Ah, I see a few things I will have to take into account in planning these excursions in the future:

1) I went to Columbus a little early yesterday to do some shopping and to eat supper out.  Even just strolling a few blocks window shopping, I found my hips telling me in no uncertain terms (stiff, sore) that this was no longer a thing I could do for hours on end.

2) I was totally knackered this morning.  After getting to sleep a little after midnight, I woke at 0800 but found I was still so tired, I went back to bed and slept for another three hours.

3) There is a slight (better after my nap) psychological 'let down' after such a mentally and emotionally exhilarating evening.  Don't feel up to anything very strenuous as far as my brain or emotions.

So in the future I will take these into account.  But I am still up for great performances-- it was well worth it all!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2022)

It's great that you'll be getting out to hear music, and enjoy ballet and theater.  That's wonderful you're doing things that you love and enrich you....kudos.  You're very wise for acknowledging the need not to overdo, and rest whenever and as long as you need to.  At our age we have to adjust our physical outings to suit our abilities and take care not to abuse our bodies.  Sounds like your future is going to be full of light and love.  Way to go my friend.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)

It sounds like a thrilling performance for you, @CinnamonSugar ! Happy for you. I haven't been to see a live orchestra in many years, but I'll never forget my Beethoven Festival. I loved the way you described your experience!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2022)

There's something so uplifting about live performances, and the emotions they bring to the audience. I'm sure it was worth the exhaustion afterward!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 5, 2022)

Update on work and retirement plans-- 

I have been keeping track--the last 5 out of 6 weekends I've worked have been 'hell on wheels' as far as busyness, calls out middle of the night, high acuity patients (very sick, in other words, need lots of visits) and generally just very stressful (emotionally, mentally, physically)

In addition, I'm having more issues with my back (changes to my spine) makes giving care (wound care, incontinence care, turning/ repositioning, etc) more difficult and longer to recover.  I *do not* need to mess my back up!!

So, I'm rethinking retirement date.  

We have a new RN being hired, who will come on-staff in late April; takes about six months to get a new staff member completely up to speed.  I will shoot for an end date of early to mid-October.  That way I can enjoy fall and I can surely pay for a couple months private insurance til Medicare kicks in at 65.

Thank you for listening to me mull, ramble and vent on this page.  It helps me to think things through.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 5, 2022)

Hey short timer, good to see you getting closer!  Sorry about your back, you need to take care of that.

Here is something I always wanted to try in your neck of the woods, doesn't seem to be on your list, LOL.  https://hogswat.com/


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2022)

Number one priority is to look after your body so you can enjoy that well-deserved retirement.  The sooner, the better.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Hey short timer, good to see you getting closer!  Sorry about your back, you need to take care of that.
> 
> Here is something I always wanted to try in your neck of the woods, doesn't seem to be on your list, LOL.  https://hogswat.com/


Thanks, @Alligatorob, for your encouraging words… 

as to the wild hog hunting, I will leave that to you men


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 30, 2022)

So... post visit with financial advisor this week....

Apparently, per the numbers, I can retire about five years after I'm dead, haha

Coming to working outside the home late in life, I've put aside as much as I can for retirement fund, I've saved as much as I can (checking acct is healthy) and paid off my debt, but I'm still told that to avoid draining my retirement fund too quickly and being able to live comfortably, I will have to work at least part time.  Sigh.

No, check that sigh.  I kind of felt I'd want to have a part time (maybe 2-3days/week) job to avoid the shock of going from pedal-to-the-metal to parade crawl.  The thing is, what job to get?  What's available?  Lots of research to do.

Homework for next few weeks:  get with tax advisor and find out how much I can work without my social security being taxed...  check into short term medical coverage (I can't have Medicare til December)...  touch base with Social Security to determine monthly income

One funny thing... when my retirement planner asked, "Why do you want to retire in October?"  I answered honestly:  "To enjoy autumn."  He looked totally confused, like, 'that's a viable reason?'  Haha, a Mars vs Venus moment, I guess.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 30, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I will have to work at least part time. Sigh.
> 
> No, check that sigh. I kind of felt I'd want to have a part time (maybe 2-3days/week) job to avoid the shock of going from pedal-to-the-metal to parade crawl.


Do you want to retire right away, or would a transition be more comfortable?  I am 5 years ahead of you, and started slowing down at about  your age.  Seems to have worked, as you say the challenge is finding the right job that will let you do that.


CinnamonSugar said:


> Apparently, per the numbers, I can retire about five years after I'm dead


LOL!!  Probably true for a lot of us...

You seem a very sensible lady, I think you will figure it out just fine.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 18, 2022)

So….  Life has taken another turn…. I’m going to have to process this over the next few days, so there will be several posts.  Suffice it to say what retirement looks like has changed *again* and I’m trying to find the balance between my family’s needs and my own wishes/needs.   More tomorrow


----------



## Blessed (Jul 18, 2022)

You are a very smart lady and kind, loving person.  I am thinking your setback may come with problems with your family or you are facing a health issue your self.   I can only say from experience that sometimes people (family) bring their problems to you.  You may have been able to help them in the past.  There comes a time we have to give them the best advice we can and let them figure it out.  We can't always bail them out of a financial mess.  They have to learn if they have got in over their head they will have to figure it out.  I am sure that you, and so many others our age have weathered many a storm.

At this age we must have the courage to say No.  Hard when it is your family but if you don't do it, you will never be able to retire or when you do you will not have enough put away to be comfortable.  This is your time to have the choice to do the things you want.  

I have set my son down and explained the facts.  I can't help like I used to, I can't give gifts like I used to. I have paid for a good education at a quality college.  He has no student debt.  He and his wife have to make good decisions, if they choose to get their selves in debt they will have to deal with the fallout.  My DIL mother is my age and became a widow also about 18 months ago.  She was able to sell things, her husbands new truck, a large fifth wheel travel trailer.  She has been able to stay in her home. Needless to say her finances are not the same without her husband. 

I send you prayers and best wishes as you make your way to a happy and healthy retirement!!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 19, 2022)

Welp, here I am with a second cup of coffee under my belt, ready to muse/discuss a little more from yesterday’s post about life taking another turn ….  

@Blessed, I completely agree with you about not supporting children financially forever. This issue doesn’t have to do so much with $$$ as figuring out what priorities are and what is best for all involved.

Long story short, my older daughter is now a single parent of two special needs girls (the younger one is a little further over on the autism spectrum, being essentially non-verbal).   She has worked full time as an RN, put her girls’ needs first, and has not asked for hand-outs or for me to do a lot of babysitting; she advocates for her girls like a mother tiger 

Anyway, she now finds herself, despite her best efforts, with only one babysitter and more and more burdens on her.   She and the girls were here yesterday and we had a good discussion… she got teary eyed a couple times and she is not a whiner or a snowflake (if that is the correct context for that word ).

  She needs a better paying job and there are some travel nurse options in Albany GA (about a 40 min drive from where I am now) which would help but here *main* concern is making sure the girls have a stable, loving environment and a good school with ancillary services (speech therapy, etc).  No her ex is absolutely no help at all, in fact he’s pretty messed up 

SO…. she was checking into the possibility of us teaming up to ‘co-parent’ the girls. I would babysit while she works (optimally 6 days out of each two weeks). My questions to myself… what is best for the girls and how can I contribute without messing up my own health or getting myself in so deep I lose myself in the process

this post is really long already, I’ll stop there for now. Sorry if I’m boring everyone to tears but it helps to be able to put this down in black and white so I can think it through

lots of prayer going on too… God’s direction is essential


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 19, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Welp, here I am with a second cup of coffee under my belt, ready to muse/discuss a little more from yesterday’s post about life taking another turn ….
> 
> @Blessed, I completely agree with you about not supporting children financially forever. This issue doesn’t have to do so much with $$$ as figuring out what priorities are and what is best for all involved.
> 
> ...


Somehow I know you'll make the best decision.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 19, 2022)

I understand totally where you are coming from.  My son, his fiance and her son, a little under three, moved in and lived with me for 3 1/2 years.  They helped with some bills, bought groceries etc.  Little one went to day care. When he started school, I would walk him to and from school on some days.  Mind you, the school was 3 houses down at the end of my street.  It was something I really enjoyed.  I would watch him until the parents got in from work.  

He also stayed with me during school holidays sometimes.  The parents would take the a day off here and there to do special outings with him.  In the summer, he would go to work with my son.  They had an onsite summer program for children. 

I don't know how old your grandchildren are but the arrangement can work depending on the situation.  I got a great deal of joy out of it.  I was more concerned that you were looking at a whole different problem.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Well, 6 days out of 14, is quite a task with 2 special needs children... going from working outside of the house, and not only staying home 7 days out of 7 but with albeit your grandchildren.. 2 children who probably need a lot of attention.. could be quite difficult.. I'm sure you've thought of that and more CS... I understand your DD needs help.. and if you're the only one who can help, as a mother you will move heaven and earth.. but I think you need to look at what will happen in the long term..


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well, 6 days out of 14, is quite a task with 2 special needs children... going from working outside of the house, and not only staying home 7 days out of 7 but with albeit your grandchildren.. 2 children who probably need a lot of attention.. could be quite difficult.. I'm sure you've thought of that and more CS... I understand your DD needs help.. and if you're the only one who can help, as a mother you will move heaven and earth.. but I think you need to look at what will happen in the long term..


Yes I agree, @hollydolly   Both girls will undoubtedly need Care/supervision for many years to come. I’ve been upfront with my daughter about my physical limitations and to myself I acknowledge the mental and emotional drain as well.  I know my propensity to rush right in and try to save everyone .  I’m doing my best to avoid that

we will take it one day at a time, looking into all viable options, bathing each decision in prayer and trusting God’s guidance and sustaining power for the difficult stuff, if that’s what’s necessary


----------



## Leann (Aug 26, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Yes I agree, @hollydolly   Both girls will undoubtedly need Care/supervision for many years to come. I’ve been upfront with my daughter about my physical limitations and to myself I acknowledge the mental and emotional drain as well.  I know my propensity to rush right in and try to save everyone .  I’m doing my best to avoid that
> 
> we will take it one day at a time, looking into all viable options, bathing each decision in prayer and trusting God’s guidance and sustaining power for the difficult stuff, if that’s what’s necessary


@CinnamonSugar I have enjoyed reading your diary and wondered if you made a decision concerning retirement, working part-time and caring for your grandchildren? Thank you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 26, 2022)

Leann said:


> @CinnamonSugar I have enjoyed reading your diary and wondered if you made a decision concerning retirement, working part-time and caring for your grandchildren? Thank you.


Thanks for asking, @Leann    Things are in a holding pattern right now. I don’t have any definitive updates, sorry.  

but as soon as I do I’ll let y’all know


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 16, 2022)

It's funny to look at the (outdated) title of this thread, "*18 Months* til retirement" because I put in my official notice today and my last work day is 10/9/22! I'm still trying to get my head around it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> It's funny to look at the (outdated) title of this thread, "*18 Months* til retirement" because I put in my official notice today and my last work day is 10/9/22! I'm still trying to get my head around it.


yeaaaahhhh...less than a month to go... Fantastic!!


----------



## Leann (Sep 16, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> It's funny to look at the (outdated) title of this thread, "*18 Months* til retirement" because I put in my official notice today and my last work day is 10/9/22! I'm still trying to get my head around it.


Congratulations! You're going to love it!!


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2022)

It’s a very exciting and different lifestyle.  You’ll love it.  All the people that you work with will sure miss you.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2022)

Wishing you the best, @CinnamonSugar.  Hope it all works out well.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 23, 2022)

Well GO ME!  I just finished the online application for Social Security....  not sure why I was dreading it so much.  But nice to have it in the rearview mirror now.  No on with my day!


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 23, 2022)

Congratulations. @CinnamonSugar, yes you'll love being retired......I remember how easy it was to set up with SS over the phone.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 23, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I put in my official notice today and my last work day is 10/9/22! I'm still trying to get my head around it.


Congrats!!  Close enough to 18 months.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 23, 2022)

Congratulations. I plan on retiring within the next couple of years. I do have some apprehensions as you did but reading this entire thread helps with those apprehensions. Just another example on why I love this forum


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 23, 2022)

So almost two months into retirement...  I have to say thing I LOVE the most is just doing what needs doing or that I want to do and not feeling like I have to rush through things or that "work" is hanging over my head.  Strolling through the library stacks, making soup or homemade bread, knitting, running errands, etc etc etc.  It's all so relaxing

So, here's a question...  do I need to start a new diary thread now that I *am* retired or should I check into getting the title changed?

No rush, all in good time


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 23, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> So, here's a question... do I need to start a new diary thread now that I *am* retired or should I check into getting the title changed?


My suggestion is change the title if you can.  @Matrix can tell you.

I've enjoyed following you, and though you have made a big change it ain't over yet!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 23, 2022)

My vote is to just change the title
retain the history in one thread

18 Months to Retirement and beyond​
or

*FREE AT LAST!*

...or something like that


----------



## hearlady (Nov 23, 2022)

Congrats on your retirement !
When I was retiring someone told me that you don't realize how much stress you've been under until you're not.
It's true.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 28, 2022)

December has been a strange month.  Sick 2+ weeks, some unexpected or planned but Very Long babysitting days, minor (irritating) health issues, lost my freaking glasses, laptop charger bit the dust right in the middle of required courses to renew my nursing license, etc, etc, etc.

I struggle in the part-time job search…. Either makes too much, too many hours, hazardous (convenience store cashier?  NOT, I like staying bullet free) or I don’t have qualifications.  (And I’ll just head off the “you’re a nurse, you can get a job anywhere/anytime”—not quite that easy, believe me).  Even tried the postal service today…. What a laugh!  The online application process (must pay before you can even read the materials!) is so convoluted and contorted, with them backpedaling all over themselves, I just said, “Fo’gettabout it!” And called the number to get my $$ refunded. Sheesh.

In the vein of applying for jobs, the whole online thing is a PITA.  Can I please have a paper application and talk to a HUMAN???

But there have been some bright spots:  finally found a furniture repair person today who will do a couple jobs for me, have read some good books, Christmas services were beautiful, looking forward to reading up on photography with IPhone, and several other little “life-sparkles” that made things better.

I’m (really) trying to look at this “season” as just that, a *season* that will come out into something more positive.  I’m attempting to have faith and grow in trust, even when—knee jerk reaction is to send out engraved invitations for a gala pity party.  Many, many of you are going through Much More Stressful situations and it has helped me to keep things in perspective.  

All the best in 2023!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 28, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> All the best in 2023!


Same to you!

And I am sure you will figure the work/child care thing out.  You're a smart lady.


----------

